#  HUNTing For Our LIL PUMPKINS  ~ October Testing Thread ~



## Sis4Us

*&#8364; HUNTING For Our LIL &#8364;
&#8364; PUMPKINS &#8364;
~ October Testing Thread ~
***** SIX BFPs *****​*


:dust::dust::dust::dust: :dust::dust::dust::dust: :dust::dust::dust::dust: :dust::dust::dust::dust: :dust::dust::dust::dust: :dust::dust::dust::dust: :dust::dust::dust::dust: :dust::dust::dust::dust: :dust::dust::dust::dust:


October 1

October 2

October 3
:bfp:LalaR:bfp:

October 4
:bfp:battyatty:bfp:
:witch:luckylecky:witch:
:witch:Moni77:witch:

October 5
:witch:Sis4Us:witch:

October 6

October 7

October 8

October 9
:witch:1more4me:witch:
:flow:Gemgem77:flow:

October 10
:witch:ComfyCushions:witch:

October 11
:witch:Solstyce:witch:

October 12
:flow:Overcaffein8d:flow:

October13
:bfp:Nand01:bfp:

October 14
:witch:Kfs1:witch:

October 15
:flow:Paula08049:flow:

October 16
:bfp:N1977:bfp:

October 17

October 18
:bfp:gertrude:bfp:

October 19

October 20
:bfp:Driving280:bfp:

October 21
:witch:nessaw:witch:

October 22

October 23
:witch:Garfie:witch:

October 24
:witch:LovelyMo79:witch:
:witch:Mischief:witch:

October 25

October 26
:witch:Hopethisyear:witch:

October 27
:flow:jadoechols:flow:

October 28
:witch:terripeachy:witch:

October 29
:witch:Melindawntsbb:witch:

October 30
:witch:Kimk:witch:

October 31
:witch:Moni77:witch:
:flow:Sis4Us:flow:
:flow:OliveOil:flow:
:flow:Luckylecky:flow:
:witch:Momof3girls:witch:
​


----------



## garfie

Hi ff says 10 October for me - so for now will go with it:haha:

Good luck ladies

:hugs:

X


----------



## Comfycushions

Hi, can you put me down for the tenth as well please.

Here's hoping!


----------



## terripeachy

I should be testing (or receiving AF) around October 01. Thanks!


----------



## battyatty

FF still says 29th sept, but Im thinking its going to be around the 4th October :) So pencil me in that. Its a long shot as not much BD and still have no idea if/when I O'd, but finger and toes crossed! :)

Baby dust to all!


----------



## LalaR

Please add me to test 3rd October which is when ff says to test. Saying that - there is no way I will be able to hold off until then and will prob start at 11dpo which is when I've had BFPs in the past. Praying for a sticky bean this time. 
Good luck to everyone testing in October. Xx


----------



## Driving280

20th for me, please


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry ladies was at the FS all morning doing my IUI !!!!

DH numbers where low again even after waiting a few days only 2.4 mil but I'm staying positive this is our month!!!! ;)

Will start adding u ladies now!!

Putting my self down for 10/5 the anniversary of my MC hopefully my Angel will bring me a BFP!! ;)


----------



## Sis4Us

Added 

:dust: :dust: :dust:

To All!!!!


----------



## 1more4me

Hi! Been MIA for a few months. Busy with wedding and summer activities. Now that things are slowing down I can focus more on TTC. Please put me down for Oct5 although it may change, my body has been oing being cd15-23. Hoping for a bfp, this is cycle 10 for us. If no bfp then hsg for next month!


----------



## Solstyce

October 11 for me. This is going to be my last month TTC. After this I'm just going to NTNP.


----------



## N1977

Hi everyone. I'll be testing the 16th - a day after the witch will not arrive. It's my b-day too so I hope it works out!


----------



## Mischief

Please put me down for October 25th!

Fingers crossed for everyone!!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Added!!!!!

:dust: to Everyone!!


----------



## N1977

Sis4Us said:


> Added!!!!!
> 
> :dust: to Everyone!!

Thanks for doing this Sis!


----------



## Sis4Us

No Prob I will be taking a Break TTC after this month so it's the month we ALL will get our BFPs!!! ;)


----------



## LalaR

Sis4Us said:


> No Prob I will be taking a Break TTC after this month so it's the month we ALL will get our BFPs!!! ;)

How amazing would that be!!! Xx


----------



## Sis4Us

Just a whole Lotta Positive thinking!!!!! ;)


----------



## N1977

Yep lots of positive thinking and :sex::sex::sex:


----------



## kimk

Thanks for hosting Sis4us. I am really hoping you won't be adding me for October.


----------



## Sis4Us

FX for U Kimk!!!!!

When do u test????


----------



## nessaw

Hi had a short cycle to second sept af for me today. Hsg next tues. Poss testing around the 21st. Thanks. Hopefully a bountiful month for all.x


----------



## Sis4Us

Updated!!!!! :)


----------



## jadoechols

OK I am not listening to FF or OVufriend because they have both removed O days!!! SO apparently I have not O'd in 2 months. THis month we are going to try SI and since Halloween happens to be my mostest favorite day.... we shall go for the weekend before Halloween. We'll see if this is going to be a 28 day or 35, or 40 or how many ever day cycle this go round. 

So, if you don't mind putting me down for the 27th... I would appreciate it!! 

THank you for keeping up with all of this craziness! 

D


----------



## Sis4Us

No Prob Jade.... I understand the frustration!!!!

Halloween is my Fav too that's why my Anniversary is 10/30!!! ;)

Hope we ALL get Our Lil Pumpkins!!!


----------



## Solstyce

I just wanted to update that I'm going to the OB/GYN on Thursday next week. I've been having spotting since I stopped birth control in March. The spotting is during the first part of my cycle and usually stops after I ovulate. I am thinking there might be some kind of a hormonal imbalance or problems with my lining. 

I'm nervous because I think they might think I am crazy for trying to get pregnant (at 35 in a few weeks), and also I am overweight (29/30 BMI) so they will probably tell me to lose weight.


----------



## Lovelymo79

Hi all!! 

I'm a 34 y/o single female ttc for #1. Im on CD 1 so I will be testing on Oct. 24th. Baby dust to us all!!


----------



## terripeachy

Welcome Lovely!!
Keep us updated. :)


----------



## Lovelymo79

Definitely! Same to you, terripeachy!! :happydance:


----------



## Sis4Us

Solstyce try not to worry too much a lot of women wait till They are older these days and A lot of us aren't a SZ 5!! :hugs:

The Drs are there to help!!!


----------



## N1977

Solstyce said:


> I just wanted to update that I'm going to the OB/GYN on Thursday next week. I've been having spotting since I stopped birth control in March. The spotting is during the first part of my cycle and usually stops after I ovulate. I am thinking there might be some kind of a hormonal imbalance or problems with my lining.
> 
> I'm nervous because I think they might think I am crazy for trying to get pregnant (at 35 in a few weeks), and also I am overweight (29/30 BMI) so they will probably tell me to lose weight.

Hey solstyce have you taken anything natural to help regulate your cycle? I've been on a few things to try to regulate since I came off BCP in June. Seems to have worked for me and I'll be 36 in less than a month!


----------



## Sis4Us

Updated Lovely!!!


----------



## Solstyce

N1977 said:


> Solstyce said:
> 
> 
> I just wanted to update that I'm going to the OB/GYN on Thursday next week. I've been having spotting since I stopped birth control in March. The spotting is during the first part of my cycle and usually stops after I ovulate. I am thinking there might be some kind of a hormonal imbalance or problems with my lining.
> 
> I'm nervous because I think they might think I am crazy for trying to get pregnant (at 35 in a few weeks), and also I am overweight (29/30 BMI) so they will probably tell me to lose weight.
> 
> Hey solstyce have you taken anything natural to help regulate your cycle? I've been on a few things to try to regulate since I came off BCP in June. Seems to have worked for me and I'll be 36 in less than a month!Click to expand...

My cycles are normal, about 30 days. My period length is about 5 days. My LP is on average 14 days. I took vitex for a few months when I was first off of BCP. Now I take prenatals, folic acid, CoQ10, royal jelly, and Omega 3/DHA.


----------



## kimk

Solstyce i had a few cycles like that when I went of the pill too. Doc gave me something and it was fixed by the next cycle. I was scared too when I went in, thinking they would say something. But I just got a lecture on what could happen. I was 39 at the time. So don't worry. If they are not supportive then find a new doctor.


----------



## Sis4Us

Happy Friday everyone Hope U All have a Great weekend!!

AFM tested out my trigger this Am and only got a shadow so I should be good to test Next week!!! FX :)


----------



## Mischief

Solstyce said:


> I just wanted to update that I'm going to the OB/GYN on Thursday next week. I've been having spotting since I stopped birth control in March. The spotting is during the first part of my cycle and usually stops after I ovulate. I am thinking there might be some kind of a hormonal imbalance or problems with my lining.
> 
> I'm nervous because I think they might think I am crazy for trying to get pregnant (at 35 in a few weeks), and also I am overweight (29/30 BMI) so they will probably tell me to lose weight.

It took me over a year to recover from taking birth control pills (if I even have!), and I needed help from my doctor to do it. I'm glad you've got an appointment to see yours - it really can't hurt.

My OBGYN didn't say anything about my weight (27/28 BMI) or my age (I'll be 36 this year). I'm sure yours won't either.

Good luck!


----------



## luckylecky

I'll be testing, or not, on the 4th. :flower:


----------



## Sis4Us

One more day and It's October my Fav Month of the Year!!!!

Hope we get lots of BFPs this month!!!! :)


----------



## terripeachy

Well...my testing day is tomorrow, and AF is supposed to be here. I think I am predicting that she will show her ugly face, but really I feel completely normal. So...I'm not getting excited just yet, and we'll see what tomorrow brings. I still haven't bought any tests, so I'm going to wait it out. My day for testing may be delayed, but I'll wait until tomorrow to officially do something. HA!


----------



## Sis4Us

Fx for U Terri!!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

LalaR can I put U down as our 1st BFP this month????

Did u test again today???

;)


----------



## kimk

Good luck terry.


----------



## 1more4me

Please change my test date to the 9th. Thought I was going to o on cd 15, but nope, happened on cd19. Thanks!


----------



## Sis4Us

Changed GL!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Went ahead and Changed it LalaR !!! 

Hopfully it will make that Bean Stick and Start the BFPs Roll In!!!!!

:dust: :dust:


----------



## LalaR

No worries. Keeping fingers and toes crossed that the line gets darker tomorrow.
Good luck everyone else!!


----------



## Sis4Us

FX it does!!!!! ;)


----------



## nessaw

Hope its darker tom lala.

I had my hsg today so am really really hoping that its cleared the way for a bfp!!

good luck everyone.x


----------



## terripeachy

I'm out for this time around, but thank goodness, I'm still in the October running! hee hee. I'll be testing again around the 28th this month. One good thing is that my cycles are remaining regular at 27 days, so maybe October will be good for the rest of us!!

FX ladies. :)


----------



## Sis4Us

I'll switch ya Terri!!!! FX 2nd times a Charm


----------



## LalaR

Pregnant 1-2 on an old cb digi this morning although line not appearing immediately yet on the usual tests. Still being v cautious- paranoid after 4 losses I suppose!!


----------



## battyatty

Ok thought I would update you for your records lol
4 BFPs on 4 different brands of HPTs. All quite faint but I am only 11dpo.


----------



## garfie

:happydance:Lala that's great news - on a digi as well congrats hun

:happydance: Batty 4 BFPs:haha: congrats hun

Now you ladies rest up and don't forget to drink plenty:happydance:

Lala when are you stopping temping?

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

Anyone care to look at my chart - FF is saying 7DPO but yet this is day 5 of positive opk.

Have I Od or not - I'm thinking not - so I may have to do the TWW again:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## kimk

Can you put me down for the 30th please.


----------



## Sis4Us

Yay BFPs!!!

Ill add u when I get home Kimk


----------



## Sis4Us

Garfie it looks like u geared up to O but didn't and are attempting Again!!! GL

Everyone's Updated what a Grrrrrreat Start for Oct!!


----------



## Solstyce

Congrats to the BFPs so far!


----------



## gemgem77

Hi, can I join this thread please?! Ive just turned 36 and we are ttc no 2 this is out first month


----------



## garfie

Welcome GemGem - do you temp/opks?

Good luck :dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## LalaR

garfie said:


> :happydance:Lala that's great news - on a digi as well congrats hun
> 
> :happydance: Batty 4 BFPs:haha: congrats hun
> 
> Now you ladies rest up and don't forget to drink plenty:happydance:
> 
> Lala when are you stopping temping?
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Thanks garfie. I have just ordered another 2 cb digi tests and will do another one Sunday or Monday. If I get to a 2-3 on the digi I will stop temping. My bbt stayed well above cover line for ages last time I was properly pregnant.


----------



## Sis4Us

Welcome Gemgem What day should I put U down???


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks guys. I am currently only using opk's but used ff last time so will probably start temping next cycle.
I think af is due around the 9th so will test probably over the weekend on the 6th


----------



## moni77

Ahh found the October thread! 

Not too optimistic this month since we started testing and found out the hubby has a low count with low mobility. I have 2 tests left to schedule when AF arrives (due today or tomorrow) and then we will discuss the options with the doctors. My progesterone test came was fine and we know I ovulate at least. 

Please add me to test on 10-4. (Probably will be able to add at the end of the month as well.)

FXed and baby dust to all!


----------



## terripeachy

Garfie-my chart looked like that too, but I only had dashed lines for ovulation. It was a two day rise instead of the normal spike that you see on most charts. Mine dropped down to the coverline on 5DPO also. Weird..I'm hoping this upcoming month shows the high rise like everyone else has (peer pressure). I really would be happy with solid crosshairs this time around. We'll see.

FX.

Welcome Gemgem!


----------



## NandO1

Please can i have the 13th please. congrats to the bfps..what a fab start to the month. xx


----------



## Sis4Us

Updated and Added!!!!!

GL


----------



## Hopethisyear

Can you please add me October 31st :)


----------



## LalaR

terripeachy said:


> Garfie-my chart looked like that too, but I only had dashed lines for ovulation. It was a two day rise instead of the normal spike that you see on most charts. Mine dropped down to the coverline on 5DPO also. Weird..I'm hoping this upcoming month shows the high rise like everyone else has (peer pressure). I really would be happy with solid crosshairs this time around. We'll see.
> 
> FX.
> 
> Welcome Gemgem!

I never get a sharp rise after ovulation but have still managed to get pregnant. Don't lose hope!! X


----------



## garfie

Lala - Well I guess you never know - some people are saying it's because I haven't Od yet and FF has it wrong, with 5 Pos OPKs I suppose that could be an option.:shrug:

Some are saying maybe it's a progesterone issue - with 5 losses under my belt maybe it could be:cry:

Me I say never ever had a chart like this one - so I don't have a clue:haha:

So how are you feeling today hun?:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## gemgem77

Can I be a pain please and change my testing date to 9th? That's the day af is due :)


----------



## moni77

So everything said AF was due yesterday - didn't come so tested this morning - BFN. Now starting to spot a little so she is on her way. You can put me down to test again on the 31st.


----------



## Sis4Us

Added Changed and Updated!!!

Sorry for AF moni77 :hugs:


----------



## Driving280

Congratz, Battyatty and Lalar! Finally some BFPs!


----------



## Paula08049

Hi everyone, you can put me down for the 15th. If we don't get a BFP then it's on to IUI for us.


----------



## Sis4Us

Added!!!!!! ;)


----------



## luckylecky

I'm out...


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry Lucky!!!! :hugs:

I'm having a wicked Cycke got an EVIL Evap yesterday and today my temp took a dive!!!! Argggggggg!!!

:dust: for Everyone Else


----------



## moni77

FXed for you sis...


----------



## garfie

:happydance:Sis - fingers crossed for you

Temp up you go tomorrow:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Sis4Us

Been researching the Frer Evaps and I'm Guessing they've been Bad lately.... So Depressing!! :(

Had one tiny Spot this Am when temping so I guess I'll see what Tom brings!! 

FX!!


----------



## garfie

Sis - That temp could go either way tomorrow couldn't it:dohh:

Come on little temp up up up:hugs:

Hope the spotting was implantation :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Sis4Us

My temp went back Up but I still got a BFN this Am I hate the witch playing games!!! :nope:

Everything I've read is implantation can happen 12 DPO but it's rare!!! :(

I go for Beta on Mon guess we will see if the witch shows B4 then!!!! FXD


----------



## terripeachy

Your temps look really great. Maybe it's just too soon to be testing. I'm sure by Monday we'll know for sure. My fingers are crossed really hard for you. hee hee. Ouch! Ok..I have to unloosen them to type. :)


----------



## Sis4Us

I'm 13dpo 13dpiui today so I should have a line by now so hope is running thin but hey I know ladies that got late BFPs so I'll hold onto that!!!! ;)


----------



## garfie

Sis - Does the P stand for progesterone? - if it does she may not come until you come off it - so giving you hope (like me last month:cry:)

Hoping you have a sneaky little bean in there :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Sis4Us

Yes I'm on P (progesterone) but AF always comes even when I'm taking it!!! 

Thanks ladies


----------



## garfie

Sis - :happydance: fingers crossed for you then hun:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Sis4Us

I'm outta test so I'm not gonna worry about it Today even though it's my test day!! 

If my temp is up and AF doesn't show I'll get some Tom!!!


----------



## N1977

Sis - you're not out until AF shows. Good luck!!!!


----------



## Overcaffein8d

Hi, 

I'll be testing around the 12th. Is it too late to have my name added?

Congrats to the ladies who got their BFPs!!!:happydance:


----------



## terripeachy

Welcome!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Welcome and Added!!!!! GL


----------



## N1977

Sis4Us said:


> Welcome and Added!!!!! GL

Hey sis - what happened so far today for you?


----------



## Sis4Us

My temps stayed up been having Cramps on and Off but No AF as of yet!!! FX

Kinda confused at this point if I make it past today w no AF I'll be optimistic I've never had a 14 day LP!!!!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Sis4Us said:


> My temps stayed up been having Cramps on and Off but No AF as of yet!!! FX
> 
> Kinda confused at this point if I make it past today w no AF I'll be optimistic I've never had a 14 day LP!!!!

I'm jealous! I understand being excited about a longer LP. I sure hope your AF stays away though!


----------



## Sis4Us

Thanks Katie me too!!!!

I was so sure I'd get a BFP w my chart cuz I've never had a chart like that..... Hoping I have answers Tom!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Thanks Katie me too!!!!

I was so sure I'd get a BFP w my chart cuz I've never had a chart like that..... Hoping I have answers Tom!!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Good luck and will be watching for your update!


----------



## Comfycushions

Congrats to the BFPs this month! Sis4us hopefully you'll join them tomorrow.

As for me did everything right this month, vitamins, yoga to remain calm, reflexology, dtd every other day during fp. Cervix betrayed me by providing no ewcm or perhaps my ovaries fancied a week off. Didn't temp as being all chilled about this month (well kind of lol) so don't know if I did o this month. 

Despite about convincing myself we're out of luck this month still been catching myself symptom spotting. Couple of days ago noticed how sore my breasts and hoped that was a sign then remembered I'd done some upper body pilates to try and distract myself and this was the cause! :dohh:

Only couple of days left till I start peeing on sticks or AF heralds a chocolate binge!


----------



## Sis4Us

I'm so Crampy I'm afraid to take a test afraid it will just be a BIG waste!!!

I've taken more trips to the bathroom today just to verify AF hasn't showed!!! 

Hate this feeling !! :cry:


----------



## Katie Potatie

Yep, it bites...we've all been there. You get to that point where you seem to be jumping up every 10 min to go check with a big dark cloud hanging over your head. Hang in there despite it! How many cycles have you been TTC?


----------



## Sis4Us

Too many to count!!!! :(

Started spotting doesn't look good!!!! 

Sux even worse that I was so hopeful cuz of my high temps!! :cry:


----------



## kfs1

Put me down for 10/14 please.


----------



## Lovelymo79

I'm on CD 12. Donor sperm has been ordered and shipped to doc's office. Should arrive on Tuesday, which is the day that I hope to get a positive on my OPK. I'm using 2 different OPKs to track just to make sure and the last few months that I've tracked, they have. So, hopefully, I'll be going in for my first IUI on Wednesday or Thursday. I know it's realistic that I'll have to try a couple of times but I'm really hoping the first one is a winner!


----------



## Sis4Us

GL lovely How exciting!!!!

AFM I'm out the :witch: has landed!!!!! :cry:


----------



## luckylecky

Sis :hugs::hugs:


----------



## N1977

Sis4Us said:


> GL lovely How exciting!!!!
> 
> AFM I'm out the :witch: has landed!!!!! :cry:

So sorry to hear it Sis. Keep your chin up I know it's hard, but the crazy up and down to the bathroom to check is over (for another month at least!)

:hugs:


----------



## NandO1

Sis sorry af got you. sending lots of baby dust your way. xx
Im 8dpo today and got lots of shadowy lines on numerous hpts with fmu so i went out and got some frers and there is a feint line on both. one fmu one just random wee. not calling it a bfp yet but am hopeful. xx


----------



## Sis4Us

Dr still wants me to do Beta I had really Dark Blood for 10 mins now brown spotting
(sorry Tmi) and no Cramps!! :shrug:

Hope my cyst isn't back holding up things!!


----------



## garfie

Sis - So you are not out yet? - what was your temp this morning?:hugs:

Nand - Oooooh we are hopeful with you as well:happydance:

AFM - Temp drop - so am I ovulating at last? - and have to go through another TWW:haha:

Still Pos OPK:shrug:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Sis4Us

Garfie I didn't even bother to temp this AM thinking it was over which I still think it is!! :(

Afraid it's that cyst causing issues!!


----------



## terripeachy

Hey Sis,
I saw your blank chart and my heart dropped. So sorry AF got you this time around. Just make sure that it really is the cyst and not something else. Keep us updated and we'll catch up closer to the end of the month. *hugs*


----------



## kimk

I'm so sorry sis.


----------



## LalaR

Sis, I had similar when PG with my first. I had an hour or 2 of dark blood then I had light spotting for the whole first trimester. Everything still worked out. Hoping that it's not AF for you. xx


----------



## Sis4Us

Thanks Lalar that gives me a Lil hope..... A Lil!!! ;)

Test yesterday was BFN had horrible cramps in the night so I got up and Took Motrin thinking I was out anyway!!
When I got up this Am I had the dark blood for a short while and now spotting!!
:shrug:

It's prob the P and that Cyst cuz it Acts up w Extra P!!!


----------



## moni77

Sorry to hear Sis!! Keep us posted with what the docs say anyway!


----------



## Sis4Us

Will do they should call by 5 I'm not holding my breath Though!!! :(

Update BETA Neg!!!! :(


----------



## NandO1

Sis so sorry. xx
I hate doing this considering your disappointing news sis but I'm cautiously saying bfp for me. xx


----------



## NandO1

Everything i have peed on (about ten in all) has given me lines... smu darker than fmu. xx


----------



## garfie

Sis - Sorry it was negative - my chart looked quite similar - that's why I asked about the progesterone, this month I haven't taken it and what a difference:cry:

Nand - :happydance: congrats hun that's great news - so why does it say you're "feeling grumpy" :shrug:

Can we see your sticks - you know how we all like to obsess - or is that just me:haha:

Well after my temp drop yesterday - todays temp increase is nothing to write home about:cry: so maybe I'm slowly rising this month - or maybe there is no eggy:cry:

Good luck ladies anyone else about to test?

:hugs:

X


----------



## NandO1

Thanks garfie. feeling grumpy was from last pregnancy over 2 years ago and boy was i grumpy! Will post some pics later as find it hard from phone. It hasnt sunk in yet and not having any symptoms..yet!
Charting is a bugger as you cant wait to see what tomorrow brings. I didnt have a huge jump this cycle they sort of went up a bit every day. Fingers crossed for a good rise tomorrow. xx


----------



## Sis4Us

Congrats Nando1!!!!!!! :)


----------



## NandO1

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3765/10155079965_b8a8032a98_z.jpg
20131008_140426 by magz30, on Flickr

Yesterdays frer and todays smu.

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7329/10154985964_e465fb6c95_z.jpg
20131008_115925 by magz30, on Flickr

The photos dont do them justice.


----------



## Sis4Us

I do see faint lines Congrats!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## N1977

NAND - they look great! Congrats!


----------



## garfie

Nand - Well seen as though you only did one or two tests:haha: no seriously those lines look mighty fine:happydance:

So rest up mama and drink plenty - by the way did you do anything different this month?:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## NandO1

Garfie they were the select few that i showed, I did at least the same amount again (blushes).
I didnt really do anything different except take vitamin d and soy iso day 3-7 but I've done soy for about 4 or 5 months with no success. My usual regime is charting, cbfm and preseed, grapefruit juice and a cup of green tea. Dh and i bd'd twice the day of o so i think that helped. I also got a fertility spell of mia angel, maybe that helped I'd like to think it did. xx


----------



## Solstyce

Congrats Nand01!!

AFM my temp has been nice and high. But that's because I have a sinus infection and have been sick. Woo hoo! I did take a test today (13 dpo) and it was a BFN. I'm moving on to NTNP as soon as the :witch: shows her face.


----------



## Sis4Us

Hey ladies just got off the phone w my FS Nurse my next Option is Femara Injectables has anyone done these??

The meds give me issues so I'm afraid the Inj. Will even more!!!

Not sure what to do 

Another round of Femara
Femara Injectables
Or take a Break!!!


----------



## Driving280

Nand, congratulations!!

O day today... all is go. Please be a good egg...

Anyway, RE appointment on Friday for consult.


----------



## moni77

Congrats Nand.

Sis did you ask your doctor if the injections would have the same or similar side effects. It prob doesn't hurt to try it once.

AFM - hsg test is Friday. Anyone know if I am supposed to abstain for any particular period of time before then?


----------



## terripeachy

Congratulations Nand01!!!! That is such exciting news. I'm so happy for you. :happydance:


----------



## fina

Congrats Nand! It's so exciting to come in here and see a BFP!! :flower:

11 DPO today and I got a faint line on my Wonfo. This has also happened the last 3 months so I don't trust it _but_ things are a little different this month in that I have none of the normal breast tenderness or cramps that usually start around 7 DPO...so who knows!


----------



## Comfycushions

Great to see another bfp!

Despite sternly telling myself to wait until at least tomorrow, couldn't stop myself poas this morning. This was followed by the inevitable staring forlornly at a bfn.


----------



## Comfycushions

I'm out.:witch: has arrived.


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry Comfy!!!! :hugs:


----------



## nessaw

Congrats ladies with bfps.

sorry about the witch if she has arrived-boo!

moni we were told no sex between cd1 and the hsg.good luck for fri.


----------



## Sis4Us

Well got my Scan no Cyst so it's in to Round 5 of Femara !!!!

Going to do everything possible to boost DHs Sperm count and FX we get our Halloween BFP!!!


----------



## garfie

Sorry she got you comfy:growlmad:

Sis - That's great news - bring on the little pumpkin:happydance:

AFM - 3rd drop lucky? - Am I finally Ovulating? - Is she on her way - Either way I need to know after all these POS OPKs - Just give me a sign:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## OliveOil

Hello everyone!
I will be testing at 11:59 PM oct 31 (cd27) since I was predicted to receive a BFP in november! (Or a november conception or a november birth! However, the november birth is unlikely as i am 44 and will only try for two more months.
i had a MC in early summer and my cycles are still a bit wacky. AF is still light, barely any cramps. Hmf.


----------



## Sis4Us

Olive Oil I'll add u to the Halloween testers!!! ;)

Garfie.... It's looking good are u still getting ++ OPKs??
Just let me know what date u want when u get that temp spike!!! :thumbup:


----------



## kimk

Congrats Nand! 

Sorry she got you comfy. 

Olive oil i was told I would get my bfp in Nov too. With baby due in July. So this month or next if they were right. Not that I believe in it, it was just to give me hope. But sure would be nice if it happened.


----------



## Solstyce

kimk said:


> Congrats Nand!
> 
> Sorry she got you comfy.
> 
> Olive oil i was told I would get my bfp in Nov too. With baby due in July. So this month or next if they were right. Not that I believe in it, it was just to give me hope. But sure would be nice if it happened.

I did 2 psychic predictions and both said BFP in October from a cycle that starts in September. Well I took a test at 13dpo and BFN. I should get AF today or tomorrow.

The sad thing is I got the predictions back in February. When I got the replies I thought I would be pregnant long before what was predicted. It makes me want to cry.


----------



## Sis4Us

FX for u Sols!!!!


----------



## luckylecky

Can you put me down for the 31st please :)


----------



## Mischief

Solstyce, I have my fingers and toes crossed for you this month!!!

AFM, I've been waiting 61 days for a temp rise (I didn't ovulate last cycle), I _finally_ get a positive OPK, and... a COLD! I woke up early and stuffy, so who knows if today's spike is really it! :cry:

Edit: Maybe I should have a more positive attitude... Please put me down for testing on October 24th! https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v738/LadyFire/Thank%20You%20gifs/bth_thanks-33.gif


----------



## NandO1

Garfie i just remembered something i did differently this month, i had a horrid chesty cough around o so was taking a cough mixture with guaifenesin in it. I also used preseed. xx

Mischief thats a fab temp rise, xx


----------



## kimk

Solstyce i thought the same thing when I got them 8 months ago. They said it will happen fast. This sure isn't fast. But you are not out yet.


----------



## Sis4Us

Where are U ladies getting these Predictions From I want One!!! ;)

Will add u to Halloween testing Luckylecky and u too Mischief


----------



## Driving280

Hi all - am pretty hopeful today. Had my first RE appointment and she said that my ovaries looked great - she did an antral follicle count, which was 26 (10 on one and 16 on the other) and she said that was fantastic. However, she cautioned that quantity is not quality at my age. Will go in for more bloodwork and to see what's going on in my uterus because I get days of spotting in the luteal phase...


----------



## Solstyce

Ok I'm out. The :witch: came last night right on schedule. Good luck to all!


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry Sols :hugs: !!!!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Any word from 1more or Gemgem???

FX!!!!!


----------



## Mischief

I'm sorry, Solstyce! :hugs:


----------



## Mischief

Edited because I recorded my temp incorrectly and when I fixed it FF took my crosshairs away. :(

I'm pretty sure I have a fever. I'm going back to bed.

:cry:


----------



## Sis4Us

Hope U feel better Mischief!! :hugs:


----------



## Mischief

Sis4Us said:


> Hope U feel better Mischief!! :hugs:

Thanks, Sis! I'm still stuffy, but I do feel better... because I changed my ovulation detection method in the Fertility Friend settings and it gave my crosshairs back! :-s Weird, but I'll take it!!!


----------



## kimk

Sis4us i got one from cheri22. Google her and it will bring you to it. I don't remember the other one. I will have to find it.


----------



## Sis4Us

Thanks Kimk!!!! :)


----------



## NandO1

Sis i had one from suzy rayne. she said a bfp in november from an october cycle. she was nearly right. xx


----------



## Sis4Us

Thanks Nando1 I sent a request we will see!!! ;)


----------



## kimk

That was the other one I got too. Suzy Rayne. Both were close in dates but 1 said boy and the other girl.


----------



## Sis4Us

I see the :witch: got 1more4me :hugs:

Any word from Gemgem77 FX!!!!!

Hope everyone had a great weekend :dust:


----------



## Mischief

I always thought my mom would laugh at predictions like the ones on this thread, but she sure shocked me a few months ago. She told me that when she was struggling with infertility before my brother was born, her mother came for a visit and told her she'd get pregnant that month (September). She DID. So my mother planned a trip to come visit us this September because she was certain that would help us get pregnant. (My husband wasn't so sure a visit from his MIL was the cure! haha!) Anyway, Mom had to cancel and she didn't visit after all. I was so bummed!


----------



## 1more4me

Sorry forgot to update! Lol! Stupid witch! Anyway HSG coming my way. Waiting for the doctor to call me back with date and time. Fingers crossed my tubes are open and its just old age. Haha! Have a great day ladies. :0)


----------



## moni77

I did the HSG on Friday. Not too bad. Of course I have now had high fertility since then and have not progressed to peak fertility. Hopefully I will soon.


----------



## Sis4Us

FX for your HSG cycle ladies!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Here's my reading from Suzy I think I gave her a Lil too much info that I had boys already!!! Lol
Hope I see a BFP b4 then I will be turning 38 in Feb!!

Your reading reveals that your conception*news will come in the month of March 2014 from a cycle that starts in February. The baby shows as a girl and the expected birth date is in the month of December 2014 with attention being paid to the date of the 6th. I am unable to see any further children in your future at this time.

Ds2 Bday is 12/5 my Dads is 12/6!!!


----------



## moni77

How does it work - did you email her and she sent you a bill or did you pay first and then email her? The website is unclear...


----------



## Sis4Us

I just paid thru PayPal and added my info in the notes to seller!!


----------



## kimk

I paid then emailed her.


----------



## moni77

thanks I might give it a try...


----------



## Sis4Us

Anybody test lately???


----------



## garfie

I did yesterday and got what looked like the beginning of a bfp but was still drying - when dried nothing. This morning bfn. Anyone shed some light:(
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 8


----------



## N1977

Hi all I actually got my :bfp: 

And my b-day is Friday. Yay early present :)


----------



## garfie

Ladies

So when I put in todays temp I am FINALLY in the TWW (4DPO).

Confusing me muchly - so I will be testing on the 23 Sis:happydance:

Congrats N1977 - :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## LalaR

Congrats N1977!!! xx


----------



## NandO1

Congrats n1977. xx
yayy for crosshairs garfie.


----------



## Sis4Us

I'll change ya Garfie!!!!

Congrats n1977 yay for BFPs!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Garfie it's an Evap when it does that I had really bad ones at the Begining of Oct!! :(


----------



## garfie

I know it's awful isn't it.:cry:

Ah well I've had the full set this month - naughty temps, OPKs so why not a naughty HPT as well:haha:

Thanks for changing it for me:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Sis4Us

No Prob hopefully that Line will stick around in a Week!!! ;)


----------



## Hopethisyear

Congratulations N1977!!!


----------



## Mischief

Good luck, Garfie!

AFT - I am so excited to have made it to 7/8dpo without spotting! Even if this isn't my month, I feel so encouraged!


----------



## kfs1

:witch: made her appearance. Boooo.


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry Kfs1 :hugs:!!!!!!

Good deal Mischief!!!! ;)


----------



## kimk

Sorry kfs1


----------



## garfie

Sorry she got you kfs1 :hugs:

That's a step in the right direction Mischief - have you done/taken anything differently this month:flower:

AFM - This has got to be a dodgy batch - after a NEG yesterday there was a squinter of a positive again today (even hubby could see) by the time I came home from work it had vanished:cry:

So what's a girl to do? - test again tomorrow :happydance:

Would put it up for you to see but not sure if my camera captured it well enough:dohh:

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

Can you see it?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Sis4Us

I do see a bit of a shadow but that could mean a yes or No!! 

Test again in the Am :thumbup:


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I got my scan and I have a 20mm Follie on the left and 2 on the right only 16mm & 14mm!!!

There was a dark spot in my uterus So the Dr wants to do another scan so I gotta go Again in the Am!! 
Has anyone had this happened kinda worried cuz they are All hush hush!! :(

Hopefully it's nothing!!


----------



## Mischief

Sis4Us said:


> Well I got my scan and I have a 20mm Follie on the left and 2 on the right only 16mm & 14mm!!!
> 
> There was a dark spot in my uterus So the Dr wants to do another scan so I gotta go Again in the Am!!
> Has anyone had this happened kinda worried cuz they are All hush hush!! :(
> 
> Hopefully it's nothing!!

I've never had that so I don't know what to tell you to expect. Just STAY OFF OF GOOGLE! :)

I just started spotting. Bummed out, but still kinda happy that I got this far this cycle. Baby steps, right? :shrug:


----------



## Sis4Us

That's right Mischief look at the Good side I had a 14 day LP last cycle so that was Good!!!

I've been searching but I can't Find diddly prob a good thing!! ;)


----------



## garfie

Sis - Good luck for today hun - keeps us updated:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## gertrude

I know I never joined this thread this month, because we weren't trying at all. But I just got my :bfp:

Thanks to you lovely ladies along the way. Fingers crossed its a sticky one x


----------



## garfie

Gertrude - Congrats hun :happydance: 

:hugs:

X


----------



## NandO1

Sis best of luck for today. 
Gertrude congrats xx
mischief sorry about the spotting. Maybe its ib?? Xx


----------



## Sis4Us

Congrats Gertrude I'll Add ya Now!!!! ;)


That Makes 5 BFPs that a new all time high..... I knew Oct would be great!! :happydance:


----------



## Driving280

Congratz Gertrude!

I think I am out, but keep me there for final confirmation. UGH. I am only DPO 9 per FF (I think I am DPO 10 because I can have a slow rising temperature and per OPKs) but heavy brown spotting. Sigh.


----------



## moni77

Sis4Us said:


> Here's my reading from Suzy I think I gave her a Lil too much info that I had boys already!!! Lol
> Hope I see a BFP b4 then I will be turning 38 in Feb!!
> 
> Your reading reveals that your conception*news will come in the month of March 2014 from a cycle that starts in February. The baby shows as a girl and the expected birth date is in the month of December 2014 with attention being paid to the date of the 6th. I am unable to see any further children in your future at this time.
> 
> Ds2 Bday is 12/5 my Dads is 12/6!!!

Here is my reading...

Your reading reveals that your conception news will come in the month of February 2014 from a cycle that starts in January. The baby shows as a girl and the expected birth date is in the month of November 2014 with attention being paid to the date of the 4th. I can also see a further child in your future, another girl, born in mid 2016.


So we'll see!!


----------



## Sis4Us

FX Driving 280!!!!

:thumbup: Moni77

AFM..... Well the scan went Ok my Dr was ALL Up in my Stuff trying to get pics and he thinks the lining is Ok and the spot is prob a scar so he's not worried!! :)
He took blood cuz he wants me to trigger Tom. But I got a near +++ OPK this am so we will see might have to do it Tonite!!

I have 2 OK follies on the Right and a Angry Booger on the Left his words not mine!! :rofl:
I think he wants to give those right ones some time!! ;)


----------



## Sis4Us

Guess I know my body better the the Dr I'm surging .... gotta trigger tonite IUI On Sun!! :)


----------



## Mischief

Sis4Us said:


> FX Driving 280!!!!
> 
> :thumbup: Moni77
> 
> AFM..... Well the scan went Ok my Dr was ALL Up in my Stuff trying to get pics and he thinks the lining is Ok and the spot is prob a scar so he's not worried!! :)
> He took blood cuz he wants me to trigger Tom. But I got a near +++ OPK this am so we will see might have to do it Tonite!!
> 
> I have 2 OK follies on the Right and a Angry Booger on the Left his words not mine!! :rofl:
> I think he wants to give those right ones some time!! ;)

I'm glad it was nothing to worry about, Sis! Good luck this weekend!


----------



## Sis4Us

FX that temp jump was from the HCG trigger shot..... I'm still getting O pains so hopefully those boogers will wait till the AM!!! ;)


----------



## garfie

Good luck sis :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Can you add me to Oct 31, please?


----------



## Sis4Us

Yes mom will add u!!!!

AFM..... I was right looks like I Od yesterday now to go Chew there A$$ at the Dr!!! :(


----------



## N1977

Sis4Us said:


> Yes mom will add u!!!!
> 
> AFM..... I was right looks like I Od yesterday now to go Chew there A$$ at the Dr!!! :(

Good luck sis. Only we know our bodies best! It's too bad the doctor's don't listen.


----------



## Driving280

All right, so there is hope :) I had spotting from about 9dpo for three days, one day was enough to have most of my pantyliner soaked with brown stuff [sorry TMI]. Was depressed that AF was imminent. Yesterday, spotting tapered off and today, clean. Temp went up this morning so tested with my wondfos. Looked white so I did not even wait for the 5 minutes and went back to bed. In maybe 15 minutes, decided to go look at it again, and there was a second line! Tested again, and a super faint line appeared within 5 minutes. Am cautiously optimistic, but with my chemical, had exactly the same happen (3 days of spotting, clean day with BFP and then chemical a few days later...)


----------



## Sis4Us

FX for a Sticky Bean Driving


----------



## garfie

Oooh fingers crossed Driving:hugs:

AFM - 8DPO boobs are starting to feel sore (without touching:haha:) and noticed more CM - so maybe my cycle is coming to an end at last.

CD 34 8DPO and yep you guessed it another POS OPK (deff dodgy batch right?):cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Sis4Us

Well looks like I'm out this month wish the Dr would have listened to me went for the IUI and NO sperm found WTH!!!! :(

DH Varicocle was hurting last nite I knew we should have done it Sat!!!
:cry:

Sorry a Lil upset!!


----------



## Driving280

Sorry, Sis!


----------



## Driving280

I am a nervous wreck... Have tested three times with the Wondo, all faint pos. Concerned that Wondfo has false positives, so tested with water (stark white, yay). Going to the bathroom every 5 minutes to check for spotting (had one minuscule drop, and fear). Argh. I was literally waiting for AF to start so I could call my RE to start day 3 blood tests, on the path to IVF...


----------



## Sis4Us

Try and relax u don't want to stress!!!!

I know easier said than done :hugs:


----------



## Hopethisyear

Driving- I hope this is a sticky bean for you! Try not to stress though! Have you tried testing with any other brand again? :dust:


----------



## Mischief

Driving280 said:


> All right, so there is hope :) I had spotting from about 9dpo for three days, one day was enough to have most of my pantyliner soaked with brown stuff [sorry TMI]. Was depressed that AF was imminent. Yesterday, spotting tapered off and today, clean. Temp went up this morning so tested with my wondfos. Looked white so I did not even wait for the 5 minutes and went back to bed. In maybe 15 minutes, decided to go look at it again, and there was a second line! Tested again, and a super faint line appeared within 5 minutes. Am cautiously optimistic, but with my chemical, had exactly the same happen (3 days of spotting, clean day with BFP and then chemical a few days later...)

I hope this is it for you this time! :flower:

My cycle is going almost exactly the same way. I spotted for three days and some this AM and have been VERY SAD. But now I don't seem to be spotting anymore. If my luteal phase is short again (and it always is :() I should see AF today.

My partner teacher was also TTC and got her BFP three weeks ago. She miscarried last week and I'm very sad for her. And I'm also very selfishly mourning the loss of my TTC buddy because I don't feel comfortable talking to her about it anymore. :(


----------



## Mischief

Sis4Us said:


> Well looks like I'm out this month wish the Dr would have listened to me went for the IUI and NO sperm found WTH!!!! :(
> 
> DH Varicocle was hurting last nite I knew we should have done it Sat!!!
> :cry:
> 
> Sorry a Lil upset!!

Sorry, Sis! :hugs:


----------



## Lovelymo79

I'm bowing out. Please add the evil witch by my name. Spotting again but this time heavier than before and more reddish-brown. Noticed it when I wiped about an hour ago. Put in a tampon for about a half hour and sure enough, there was a small amount of reddish-brown discharge on it. Period is not due until Tuesday or Wednesday (3 different period charting apps can't decide which one is it, despite all having the same info) and I usually spot the day before but AF is messing with my head and body, I suspect. 

The interesting thing is I don't have the normal PMS symptoms...no bloating, no cramps, no horny feelings..nothing. But I suspect once you start TTC, "normal" flies out of the window. 

Well, gonna put on my big girl, rather my period grandma-drawers, on...slap on a pad and throw a welcoming party for AF. Gonna call the doc this week once I get full flow to start planning for next month. 

Good luck ladies to all that are still waiting! Hope I'm the last one out for this month!


----------



## Mischief

Lovelymo79 said:


> I'm bowing out. Please add the evil witch by my name. Spotting again but this time heavier than before and more reddish-brown. Noticed it when I wiped about an hour ago. Put in a tampon for about a half hour and sure enough, there was a small amount of reddish-brown discharge on it. Period is not due until Tuesday or Wednesday (3 different period charting apps can't decide which one is it, despite all having the same info) and I usually spot the day before but AF is messing with my head and body, I suspect.
> 
> The interesting thing is I don't have the normal PMS symptoms...no bloating, no cramps, no horny feelings..nothing. But I suspect once you start TTC, "normal" flies out of the window.
> 
> Well, gonna put on my big girl, rather my period grandma-drawers, on...slap on a pad and throw a welcoming party for AF. Gonna call the doc this week once I get full flow to start planning for next month.
> 
> Good luck ladies to all that are still waiting! Hope I'm the last one out for this month!

LOL @ grandma-drawers! :) I'm right there with you. 

:witch: arrived right on schedule. I've emailed my doc about my short luteal phase. (9 days again! ugh!!!) Now that I've got several cycles of data to share I hope she'll be able to help me. 

I think hubby and I are going to take a couple of months off and do some living. This "waiting for baby" limbo has taken a toll. It's time to enjoy the journey again!

Good luck, ladies!


----------



## terripeachy

Sorry to hear mischief and lovelymo.

Normal definitely flies out of the window. My temps have been super wackadoodle, but I'm still hoping something good will come out of it. Of course, I'll blame drinking since I was at an all inclusive resort for my honeymoon. Yes, let's assume that is why things are wonky. Even though I'm TTC, I paid for free DRINKS!! hee hee. See you ladies next month.


----------



## Sis4Us

Well looks like the FULL Moon made a lot of us Wack Out!!!

:hugs: for those that got AF !!!!

Hopefully we will have better days Tom!! ;)


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-How do you get your chart to show in your signature line? I only have the link, but want the picture so you can see how nuts for nuts my chart is.


----------



## Sis4Us

I think u have to add the URL go to the share link on FF and copy the URL and put that in your siggie!!! :)

It is All over the place are U doing VJ temps or oral??? R U using OPKs??
I'm sure being on Vaca has a lot to do w it cuz waking up at diff. Times will give u a rocky chart!!

GL


----------



## garfie

Looks like I'm out :cry: no surprise really with all the wacky temps/opks/hpts :growlmad:

Just a bit annoying I only have a 9 day LP - oh well onto next month:happydance:

Good luck ladies, I'm off to get me a nice bottle of wine for tonight:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Driving280

All right, ladies, I am going to cautiously say goodbye and that I will keep fingers crossed for all of you. It will happen! Hope to see you all over at the Pregnancy after 35 forum - and hope that I won't be back here again.


----------



## Sis4Us

:hugs: Garfie!!!!

Congrats Driving!!!!


----------



## gertrude

Driving280 said:


> All right, ladies, I am going to cautiously say goodbye and that I will keep fingers crossed for all of you. It will happen! Hope to see you all over at the Pregnancy after 35 forum - and hope that I won't be back here again.

there is a pregnancy over 35 one? *goes off to look*


----------



## nessaw

Hi ladies. Am out. Af got me last night. Was so sure I was going to get a pos this morning. Didn't get any of my pre af signs til about 2 hrs before the witch got me. V hormonal today.

sorry for those with af. Congrats to all the bfps and fingers crossed for those still to test.

Afm fert cons appt on wed. Lining up ivf.


----------



## terripeachy

Sorry for those that are out this month and good luck, Driving! I hope to see you on the pregnancy forum one of these days. 

Thanks Sis for the info on the chart. I had to go under chart thumbnails to get the link, not just share chart. Now I know. Yeah, travel makes things strange, but there is nothing I can do about it. I don't regret my honeymoon for a millisecond!!


----------



## Sis4Us

I would enjoy it while u Can Terri and charting can be very Deceiving so I wouldn't worry about it!!!
GL


----------



## Melindawntsbb

I'm looking for a little pumpkin too, can I join in? Gonna be able to test Monday. So far things are looking promising. I will know more in the next few days.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Congratulations Driving!!!!!! So happy for you! Sorry for the girls that are out.

I think I am around 9dpo today but I haven't been temping much

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/42cf21/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Sis4Us

Will add ya Melinda!!!!

gL :dust: to All!!!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Got my other reading back !!!

Your Pregnancy Outlook Reading

Linking in around you, I pick up instantly , family and children are very important to you, and where you find your happiness in your life, I can see pregnancy is very much on your mind

Spirit who link in around you, and you have a strong link from a gentleman with a D initial, dont want you to worry about medical areas, and I see a conception for March 2014, a healthy pregnancy, labour and birth and a baby girl born 2014, and all is well

You have a very content life path ahead of you

That's 2 saying BFP in March 2014!!!! :shrug:


----------



## kimk

Sis who was the last one from? 
My 2 were very close too. One said baby due in July, other said Aug 1st. 
Hopefully this cycle or next.


----------



## garfie

Ladies

These readings where are they from - can we still have them in the UK (I suppose we can if they arrive by email?)

Any contact names/address also just curious how much?

:hugs:

X


----------



## kimk

Garfie Google cheri22 and Suzy Rayne. It should pull it up.


----------



## Sis4Us

They are both in he UK Garfie so u should get them for only $12 or so I had to pay more cuz I was paying Us!!!
GL

The last was from Gail or psychic 123!!!

I'm hoping it will happen sooner and I'm not sure what male spirit w a D in around me except DH but he's here not in spirit !!! :shrug:


----------



## moni77

Congrats driving. Sorry to everyone else who got AF. Goodluck to those testing this week.


----------



## Melindawntsbb

One more day down, 5 to go.


----------



## Sis4Us

We are down to the last Week of testing!!!

:dust: :dust: To Everyone testing!!!


----------



## Hopethisyear

I'm out!


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry Hope :hugs: !!!!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Wow...October was not lucky for me and hubs for babymaking. Twice this month, I'm out. HA! I will be happy to try again, though. :thumbup: Count me in for November.

Sorry Hope.


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry Terri hope next month Will do it for ya!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## kimk

Sorry Terri and hope.


----------



## Sis4Us

I might have news I might not either I got another batch of Evaps or Not!!!!

Will update in The AM!!!


----------



## NandO1

Ooh exciting, good luck and fingers x'd sis xx


----------



## garfie

Sis - Can't wait to hear:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## kimk

Fingers crossed sis


----------



## Sis4Us

Looks like it was a wicked Evap or the test picked up my trigger 9dp but that's never happened B4!!!! :(

It's still early hopefully that line will come back :thumbup:


----------



## KimmyKat

I'm not sure what's going on. AF is 4 days late (I'm 17 dpo) and getting BFNs on test. This is my second cycle of 100 mg Clomid, so maybe it's the Clomid that's making me late?!?! My boobs feel full and were sore since last Thursday--can Clomid affect that too?

I wish I knew what was going on inside of me!


----------



## garfie

Damn evap:growlmad:

As this hasn't happened before - maybe it's a sign hun:happydance:

Fingers crossed for you:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Melindawntsbb

My test came out negative. Time to stop progesterone. :-(


----------



## Sis4Us

:hugs: Melinda!!!


----------



## kimk

Sorry Melinda


----------



## MomOf3Girls

So sorry Terri and Melinda.


----------



## Hopethisyear

KimmyKat said:


> I'm not sure what's going on. AF is 4 days late (I'm 17 dpo) and getting BFNs on test. This is my second cycle of 100 mg Clomid, so maybe it's the Clomid that's making me late?!?! My boobs feel full and were sore since last Thursday--can Clomid affect that too?
> 
> I wish I knew what was going on inside of me!

Clomid can definitely extend your cycle, it did that to me and the sore boobs too.


----------



## MomOf3Girls

:witch: found me this morning. Taking progesterone and still only a 9 day LP. :cry: Years ago, when I'd take progesterone and it would end up being a cycle I didn't get pg, my LP lengthened a little.


----------



## Sis4Us

:hugs: Momof3Girls!!!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Sorry Momof3girls. Booooo..


----------



## moni77

AF came on Sunday - so I am out. 

BUT I had the appointment with the fertility specialist yesterday and since I was on day 2 I am starting clomid tonight and we will be doing IUI next week! So the timing might have worked out.

Keep us posted sis!


----------



## Sis4Us

:hugs: GL Moni77!!!!

I've been in a PMS kinda mood all day so I'm not holdin much hope!! :(

:dust: to our last testers !!!!


----------



## MomOf3Girls

So sorry moni77. Good luck this next cycle with the Clomid.


----------



## Sis4Us

Well Tom will Wrap up this month please update As soon as ya know Ladies!!!!

GL!!!

:dust: :dust: !!!!!!!


----------



## kimk

I couldn't get myself to test this morning. So if the witch don't show today i will test tomorrow..


----------



## Sis4Us

I hear ya Kimk GL!!!!!!


----------



## kimk

Well I'm out. Starting to think this is not meant to be.


----------



## Sis4Us

I hear ya here I'm in the same boat my temp took a Dive but I've been up all nite W a toothache!!!!
When it rains it Pours which it has been doing here for days!!!!

:hugs:


----------



## MomOf3Girls

:hugs: kimk


----------



## Sis4Us

GL ladies still waiting to test!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Well it's Nov now so any updates ladies???

I got a BFN but no AF I'm sure she's hovering so I'll put me down as :witch:!!!

We had a Great Month !!!!


----------



## gertrude

It does make it look like the full moon had something to do with it doesn't it :D


----------



## NandO1

Congrats and thanks sis for hosting a mega successful thread. You arent out yet! fingers crossed you and all the other gals will be heading over to the pg over 35 forum with july bumps xx


----------



## Driving280

Thanks, Sis, I certainly got some babydust from this thread! Will keep fingers crossed for you and check in to cheer you all when you get those BFPs!


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-Are you going to start a November thread? I don't mind starting it, but I certainly won't be able to keep up with everyone throughout the month. Please, oh please! hee hee.


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Congrats to NandO1 and Driving280! :happydance: I don't think I congratulated you guys yet.


----------



## Sis4Us

I can if u guys want ..... I figured somebody did already!!! :)

Got my BFs Bday party tonite but I can make one Tom if need be!!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Is there a November thread yet?


----------



## terripeachy

Yes.
I started a new thread. :)


----------

